# Favorite dead show?



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Cornell 5/8/77?

Been doing damage control on a friend all week who is a teacher who witnessed all of the stuff at Santa Fe last week. Had to unplug and first and second set was a nice escape.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL16RrTED6Lut_ppjiQrT57MJbDajDn2KQ

Scarlet Begonias-> Fire on the mountain transition doesn't get much better than that, in my view!






Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

austin manor downs in 83 or 84


----------



## gschneider (7 mo ago)

I had to look a few times before I saw the cat and the dog. I only care about how the music sounds. This song or this band can't be put into words. "1969 was a real year." Last thought has nothing to do with this video, but if I were you, I'd have to remind myself every day how happy those times were.
fnf mod​


----------

